# Madre e Padre ... Onestamente ...



## Old Fa. (28 Febbraio 2007)

Secondo voi, un padre ... ha le stesse capacità di fare da genitore (da solo), ....  quanto una madre ?

PS: inteso nell'affidamento ad uno di loro in caso di separazione o divorzio.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Febbraio 2007)

*Sì*

Onestamente sì ..a parte con bimbi piccolissimi (sotto i 4 anni anni) in cui la maggior parte del rapporto passa attraverso il corpo...
Dipende principalmente dalle persone.
Se andiamo a quantificare è un'altra questione...


----------



## Old Fa. (28 Febbraio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Onestamente sì ..a parte con bimbi piccolissimi (sotto i 4 anni anni) in cui la maggior parte del rapporto passa attraverso il corpo...
> Dipende principalmente dalle persone.
> Se andiamo a quantificare è un'altra questione...


In sostanza la tua risposta è: "NI"


----------



## MariLea (28 Febbraio 2007)

Mi stupisce che Persa non abbia citato "Kramer contro Kramer" gran bel film del 1979 con Dustin Hoffman e Meryl Streep. 
Dipende dal lavoro del genitore, perchè i piccoli vanno seguiti costantemente, accompagnati a scuola e poi qui e là tra palestre ed attività varie... qualcuno che resti a casa quando si ammalano ecc... 
Insomma un impiegato statale a mezza giornata ce la può fare benissimo!


----------



## Old Lilith (28 Febbraio 2007)

Fa. ha detto:


> Secondo voi, un padre ... ha le stesse capacità di fare da genitore (da solo), .... quanto una madre ?
> 
> PS: inteso nell'affidamento ad uno di loro in caso di separazione o divorzio.


 
decisamente si, la differenza è nel tempo come dice Mailea, che ci si può dedicare, ma pensa ad un uomo vedovo che rimane coi figli...si fa e anche bene

...vuoi metterti a fare il padre single???

lil


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Febbraio 2007)

*Esplicito*

Dipende dalle persone e dalla situazione pratica in cui si trovano più che dal sesso ...


----------



## Old Fa. (28 Febbraio 2007)

E' più forte di voi, ... non riuscite a dire di "Si".

Bla bla bla ... ma alla fine, ... ma ... però ... boh, ... forse


----------



## MariLea (1 Marzo 2007)

Fa. ha detto:


> E' più forte di voi, ... non riuscite a dire di "Si".
> 
> Bla bla bla ... ma alla fine, ... ma ... però ... boh, ... forse


*TUTTI POSSONO ESSERE BUONI GENITORI SINGLE, TRANNE UOMINI E DONNE IN CARRIERA !*
è più chiaro così?


----------



## Lettrice (1 Marzo 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> *TUTTI POSSONO ESSERE BUONI GENITORI SINGLE, TRANNE UOMINI E DONNE IN CARRIERA !*
> è più chiaro così?


...Non mi trovo dacccordo


----------



## MariLea (1 Marzo 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> ...Non mi trovo dacccordo


tesò.. se devi affidarli tutto il giorno ad altri.. quando ci stai assieme la notte quando dormono?
So che per necessità si fa, ma non è l'ideale per loro...


----------



## Lettrice (1 Marzo 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> tesò.. se devi affidarli tutto il giorno ad altri.. quando ci stai assieme la notte quando dormono?
> So che per necessità si fa, ma non è l'ideale per loro...


Dici?... io sono con lei max alle 17.15... e il week end chiaramente... come me tante altre donne qua... e ti diro' i figli sono meno serial killer di quelli cresciuti con la mamma alle calcagna tutto il cavolo di giorno....

A me farebbe ammattire stare nel Day Care di mia figlia!!! Ha 7 compagni e hanno tutto pure la piscina d'estate!!!!!


----------



## MariLea (1 Marzo 2007)

hai già premesso che alle 17,15 sei con lei e tutti i we,
molti tornano la sera tardi, specie nella professione libera o nel commercio ecc.. spesso devono viaggiare e rimangono fuori per il fine settimana, ovvio che intendevo questi....
Quella dello statale era una battuta, anche gli statali hanno rientri pomeridiani.


----------



## Old Otella82 (1 Marzo 2007)

Semplicemente e senza troppi giri di parole?!..

secondo me *sì.*
*non è questione di sesso ma di cuore.*


----------



## Lettrice (2 Marzo 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> hai già premesso che alle 17,15 sei con lei e tutti i we,
> molti tornano la sera tardi, specie nella professione libera o nel commercio ecc.. spesso devono viaggiare e rimangono fuori per il fine settimana, ovvio che intendevo questi....
> Quella dello statale era una battuta, anche gli statali hanno rientri pomeridiani.


Ok Cara  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Allora ti do ragione perche' c'e' sempre un limite.

Comunque da queste parti e' piuttosto comune lavorare dalle 9 alle 5 e le mamme possono avere un giorno di lavoro a casa.


----------



## Iris (2 Marzo 2007)

Il problema secondo me è mal posto. 
Sicuramente la capacità di essere un buon genitore non dipende dal sesso, ma dalla capacità di amare, dalla disponibilità e dal buon senso. Doti queste che può avere un uomo come una donna.
Il problema è se i figli possono vivere con una sola figura genitoriale. 
A parte i casi , in cui disgraziatamente uno dei genitori non è più in vita, io penso che il padre non possa sostituirsi alla madre e vicerversa. In caso di divorzio entrambe le figure dovrebbero collaborare in questo senso. E' una ovvietà, ma purtroppo le verità più ovvie vengono dimenticate, procurando ai figli danni irreparabili.


----------



## Old Fa. (2 Marzo 2007)

Inutile che ora aprite il dibattito tra voi su questioni di carriera.

Le risposte le avete già date.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





PS: pare che pure i Giudici siano d'accordo con voi, ... peccato che tra loro non ce ne siano molti a trafficare le loro faccende famigliari in questo genere di sedi.


----------



## Lettrice (2 Marzo 2007)

Mi pare qualcuno si a in vena di polemica...


----------



## MariLea (3 Marzo 2007)

Tempo scaduto, zitti tutti!


----------



## Old Fa. (5 Marzo 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> Tempo scaduto, zitti tutti!


Tranquilla, tanto oltre questo non si va. E' palese ... che considerati gli uomini come dei bambini incapaci di prendersi delle responsabilità, ... ma forse preferite utilizzare il termine immaturi.   

	
	
		
		
	


	





Appena mi gira giusto, ... ho anch'io da dire qualcosina sul vostro modo di affrontare la vita.


----------



## Old Tintagel (31 Dicembre 2007)

Fa. ha detto:


> Secondo voi, un padre ... ha le stesse capacità di fare da genitore (da solo), ....  quanto una madre ?
> 
> PS: inteso nell'affidamento ad uno di loro in caso di separazione o divorzio.


La risposta prova a trovarla qui

Pruett K.D. "Quando papà deve fare da mamma"; Milano, Rizzoli, 1988


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (31 Dicembre 2007)

Fa. ha detto:


> Secondo voi, un padre ... ha le stesse capacità di fare da genitore (da solo), .... quanto una madre ?
> 
> PS: inteso nell'affidamento ad uno di loro in caso di separazione o divorzio.


sicuramente si.....come una madre può non essere in grado di fare da genitore da sola.....


----------



## Old Addos (31 Dicembre 2007)

*Non credo*

Vedo che in genere i figli sono affidati alla madre , quindi un motivo ci sarà , salvo pensare che i giudici siano tutti mascolofobi ( neologismo orribile , ma oggi sono ispirato ) ;

poi , bisognerebbe sapere scendere nel merito , vale a dire capire se i figli sono più legati al padre o alla madre ;

il mio primogenito è il mio clone , quindi è più in affinità con me ; gli altri due invece gravitano maggiormente nell' orbita materna ( del resto , nessuno è perfetto ) ; 
intendo dire che nel caso di più figli , non vedo perchè affidarli tutti all' uno oppure all' altro genitore.


----------



## Rebecca (31 Dicembre 2007)

Addos ha detto:


> Vedo che in genere i figli sono affidati alla madre , quindi un motivo ci sarà , salvo pensare che i giudici siano tutti mascolofobi ( neologismo orribile , ma oggi sono ispirato ) ;
> 
> poi , bisognerebbe sapere scendere nel merito , vale a dire capire se i figli sono più legati al padre o alla madre ;
> 
> ...


Mah... forse perchè magari meglio che si separino da un solo familiare (genitore) piuttosto che da più familiari (genitore ò frateli/sorelle).


----------



## MK (31 Dicembre 2007)

Addos ha detto:


> nel caso di più figli , non vedo perchè affidarli tutti all' uno oppure all' altro genitore.


Un figlio/a ha bisogno di entrambi i genitori. Che siano conviventi o meno. Se due genitori sono intelligenti e amano davvero i propri figli non c'entra che siano sposati o separati. L'importante è che ci siano. Padre e madre hanno pari diritti e doveri. O dovrebbero averli...


----------



## Minerva (3 Gennaio 2008)

Addos ha detto:


> Vedo che in genere i figli sono affidati alla madre , quindi un motivo ci sarà , salvo pensare che i giudici siano tutti mascolofobi ( neologismo orribile , ma oggi sono ispirato ) ;
> 
> poi , bisognerebbe sapere scendere nel merito , vale a dire capire se i figli sono più legati al padre o alla madre ;
> 
> ...


semplicemente per non spezzettare ulteriormente una famiglia.
in più, con i figli non si può fare un discorso di affinità ma di esigenze e priorità


----------



## Old Tintagel (3 Gennaio 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> semplicemente per non spezzettare ulteriormente una famiglia.
> in più, con i figli non si può fare un discorso di affinità ma di esigenze e priorità


Che sono quelle della madre ad avere una separazione piu' facile.
Tutti sappiamo come i figli si portino con se la casa indipendentemente dalla proprieta' e soldi.


----------



## Old Cat (4 Gennaio 2008)

Tintagel ha detto:


> Che sono quelle della madre ad avere una separazione piu' facile.
> Tutti sappiamo come i figli si portino con se la casa indipendentemente dalla proprieta' e soldi.


 
benissimo, diamo pure questi figli al padre ordunque e vediamo un po come se la cava.
Nulla in contrario.


----------



## Minerva (4 Gennaio 2008)

premessa l'esistenza di madri sciagurate che si servono dei figli per far espiare colpe ai padri ,
premesso l'impegno di tanti padri a far valere i loro sacrosanti diritti di fronte a questo tipo di ingiustizie,
chiariamo che la stragrande maggioranza degli uomini è ben felice di manlevarsi dell'educazione giornaliera della prole .


----------



## Fedifrago (4 Gennaio 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> premessa l'esistenza di madri sciagurate che si servono dei figli per far espiare colpe ai padri ,
> premesso l'impegno di tanti padri a far valere i loro sacrosanti diritti di fronte a questo tipo di ingiustizie,
> chiariamo che la stragrande maggioranza degli uomini è ben felice di manlevarsi dell'educazione giornaliera della prole .


Ti garantisco che spesso è la crisi verso la moglie che impedisce di esser parte attiva nel vissuto quotidiano dei figli...e guarda caso, come diceva anche Iris in altro post, dopo la separazione capita che un cattivo marito divenga un ottimo padre!


----------



## Old Cat (4 Gennaio 2008)

*


Fedifrago ha detto:



			Ti garantisco che spesso è la crisi verso la moglie che impedisce di esser parte attiva nel vissuto quotidiano dei figli...
		
Clicca per espandere...

*


Fedifrago ha detto:


> e guarda caso, come diceva anche Iris in altro post, dopo la separazione capita che un cattivo marito divenga un ottimo padre!


 

solo scuse....


----------



## Lettrice (4 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ti garantisco che spesso è la crisi verso la moglie che impedisce di esser parte attiva nel vissuto quotidiano dei figli...e guarda caso, come diceva anche Iris in altro post, dopo la separazione capita che un cattivo marito divenga un ottimo padre!


Concordo.

Il padre di Sbarella e' tanto meglio da quandi ci siamo separati.


----------



## Minerva (4 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ti garantisco che spesso è la crisi verso la moglie che impedisce di esser parte attiva nel vissuto quotidiano dei figli...e guarda caso, come diceva anche Iris in altro post, dopo la separazione capita che un cattivo marito divenga un ottimo padre!


non lo escludo ma ritengo che sia percentualmente marginale.
c'è da aggiungere, poi, che una crisi ,
per quanto la si possa tirare alle lunghe non dovrebbe costituire l'intero rapporto coniugale...quindi c'è tutta una prima parte dove il lavoro educativo ed affettivo dovrebbe avere avuto la sua importanza.
ma spesso (e non dico sempre) diciamo che è facile trovare padri superficialmente distratti


----------



## Old Pegasus1 (4 Gennaio 2008)

Secondo me si, l'unico problema resta il lavoro... c'è da trovare una soluzione per le ore d'assenza, per il resto funziona alla grande!


----------



## Old Cat (4 Gennaio 2008)

Pegasus1 ha detto:


> Secondo me si, l'unico problema resta il lavoro... c'è da trovare una soluzione per le ore d'assenza, per il resto funziona alla grande!


 
Guarda che anche le madri lavorano.


----------



## Old Pegasus1 (4 Gennaio 2008)

Ovviamente lavorano anche loro..., il problema sussiste chiaramente per entrambi.


----------



## Old lele51 (5 Gennaio 2008)

*Forse!!*



Fa. ha detto:


> Secondo voi, un padre ... ha le stesse capacità di fare da genitore (da solo), ....  quanto una madre ?
> 
> *PS: inteso nell'affidamento ad uno di loro in caso di separazione o divorzio.*


*
*
- Affidamento al PADRE?...per quale ragione?, forse la madre non è stabile emozionalmente o è lontana.....(Estero)....???
- Madre non idonea...comportamento contro natura o regole sociali ????
- Madre andata a convivere con nuovo compagno...?

In questi casi la mancanza della madre penso che si sentiva prima della separazione, per tanto il padre era per forza molto presente, e se i figli vengono affidati al padre..una ragione di troppo peso ci deve essere.

Parlo da PADRE...nel 99,99% dei casi noi non arriviamo ale solette delle scarpe della MADRE in tutti i casi normali.
La Madre anche se lavora ha più riguardo nel mettere in primo piano il suo lavoro quando i figli hanno bisogno di loro. (Per NOI il lavoro a volte e la causa primigenia che il matrimonio vada il quel paese)
Le vicinanza affettiva della Madre con i figli sarà sempre più profonda in termini emozionali che quella del PADRE. (Ci sono padri molto affettuosi, ma sono pochi, rientra nel nostro educato/forma di vita..l'essere il meno emotivi possibile, specie davanti ad i sconosciuti.
NIENTE..MA NIENTE PUO' PARAGONARSI AL VINCOLO CHE SI FORMA TRA MADRE E FIGLIO PER LA VIVENZA DELLA GESTAZIONE/NASCITA DI UN BIMBO....E' UNA ESPERIENZA CHE SOLO LE DONNE SONO IN GRADO DI VIVERE IL CHE' LE CONFERMA COME LA MIGLIORE SOLUZIONE PER FAR CRESCERE I PICCOLI. LA NATURA NON SBAGLIA MAI, FRA GLI ANIMALI IN POCHE SPECIE RITROVIAMO IL MASCHIO AD ACCUDIRE I CUCCIOLI, E SOLO PERCHE' LA FEMMINA E' MOMENTANEAMENTE ASSENTE, IL PIU' DELLE VOLTE LA SOLA FEMMINA FA DA PADRE E MADRE. Nella nostra società, più e più volte mi sembra che ci stiamo avvicinando ai designi della natura, e noi maschi diventeremo (in un futuro lontano) abilitati solo alla procreazione.

Insomma, una MADRE può far da Padre e Madre egregiamente....purtroppo un PADRE se la vede nera a fare solamente da Padre....sigh.


----------



## Old Cat (5 Gennaio 2008)

lele51 ha detto:


> [/b][/color]
> - Affidamento al PADRE?...per quale ragione?, forse la madre non è stabile emozionalmente o è lontana.....(Estero)....???
> - Madre non idonea...comportamento contro natura o regole sociali ????
> - Madre andata a convivere con nuovo compagno...?
> ...


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (5 Gennaio 2008)

lele51 ha detto:


> [/b][/color]
> - Affidamento al PADRE?...per quale ragione?, forse la madre non è stabile emozionalmente o è lontana.....(Estero)....???
> - Madre non idonea...comportamento contro natura o regole sociali ????
> - Madre andata a convivere con nuovo compagno...?
> ...



Ti ringrazio a nome del mio amico.......che (lasciato dalla moglie per uno più giovane), da 5 anni sta facendo da padre e madre alla figlia, allora adolescente che decise di rimanere con lui.....sarà molto felice per questa tua generalizzazione.


----------



## Bruja (5 Gennaio 2008)

*già*

Direi che le generalizzazioni siano da evitare, ma anche i troppi individualismi.
Di solito un sano buonsenso è già parte del merito.  I figli spessissimo sono affidati alla madre proprio in base a quelle cure che per lei sono innate e geneticamente naturali.  Poi ovviamente passiamo ai figli adolescenti e lì mi pare che adesso abbiano anche voce in capitolo anche se non ancora maggiorenni....
Io non credo che ci sia discriminazione vera, ma solo una scelta che ha spesso delle motivazioni che valgono nell superiore interesse del minore, poi facciamo pure i distinguo del caso....
A volte più che il senso di maternità o paternità mi piacerebbe che ci fosse soprattutto il senso di responsabilità e di rispetto verso i figli..... che importa A CHI siano affidati se diventano, come spesso accade, oggetto di ritorsioni contro il/la coniuge o si fomentino in loro nome pelosissime guerre familiari  ??!!
Bruja


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (5 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Direi che le generalizzazioni siano da evitare, ma anche i troppi individualismi.
> Di solito un sano buonsenso è già parte del merito.  I figli spessissimo sono affidati alla madre proprio in base a quelle cure che per lei sono innate e geneticamente naturali.  Poi ovviamente passiamo ai figli adolescenti e lì mi pare che adesso abbiano anche voce in capitolo anche se non ancora maggiorenni....
> Io non credo che ci sia discriminazione vera, ma solo una scelta che ha spesso delle motivazioni che valgono nell superiore interesse del minore, poi facciamo pure i distinguo del caso....
> A volte più che il senso di maternità o paternità mi piacerebbe che ci fosse soprattutto il senso di responsabilità e di rispetto verso i figli..... che importa A CHI siano affidati se diventano, come spesso accade, oggetto di ritorsioni contro il/la coniuge o si fomentino in loro nome pelosissime guerre familiari  ??!!
> Bruja


Infatti, io mi riferivo  alla generalizzazione  sul fare il padre !!  Affermare  che  tutti  i  genitori  di sesso  maschile  siano  incapaci  o  se la vedano nera  a  fare il padre, la trovo  quantomeno una forzatura e non corrispondente alla realtà.

E scusa quest'ultima notazione, ma anche quello che ho sottolineato del tuo post mi sembra un po forzato.....siamo sicuri che tutte le donne che  
abbiano un figlio siano il "non plus ultra" come madri......

Ahi l'ho detto.......mi preparo.....


----------



## Bruja (5 Gennaio 2008)

*per carità*



fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Infatti, io mi riferivo alla generalizzazione sul fare il padre !! Affermare che tutti i genitori di sesso maschile siano incapaci o se la vedano nera a fare il padre, la trovo quantomeno una forzatura e non corrispondente alla realtà.
> 
> E scusa quest'ultima notazione, ma anche quello che ho sottolineato del tuo post mi sembra un po forzato.....siamo sicuri che tutte le donne che
> abbiano un figlio siano il "non plus ultra" come madri......
> ...


Io non stavo facendo una regola rigida, è chiaro che ci sono madri che di materno hanno avuto solo il parto, non leggiamo spesso di madri che abbandonano i figli o, semplicemente, li affidano ad altri andandosene, fosse pure il marito o il padre naturale? Non parlo di incapacità, sottolineo solo che nei primissimi anni, una madre spesso può cavarsela da sola o con piccoli aiuti, per un padre, salvo persone davvero speciali, diventa un compito pesante non per mancanza di volontà ma di attitudine innata.... poi tutto si impara!!!!!!
Bruja


----------



## Minerva (5 Gennaio 2008)

esistono madri sciagurate  e padri esemplari , pare scontato dirlo;
ma se dobbiamo fare un discorso che comprenda larga parte di popolazione genitoriale la capacità delle donne di "fare famiglia" da sole è innegabile.


----------



## Old lele51 (5 Gennaio 2008)

*!!Percentuale...*



fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio a nome del mio amico.......che (lasciato dalla moglie per uno più giovane), da 5 anni sta facendo da padre e madre alla figlia, allora adolescente che decise di rimanere con lui.....sarà molto felice per questa tua generalizzazione.


*
Parlo da PADRE...nel 99,99% dei casi noi non arriviamo ale solette delle scarpe della MADRE in tutti i casi normali.

Ti riporto quello che ho scritto sopra, sicuramente il tuo amico fa un bel lavoro come padre e madre... entra in quel 0,01% al quale alludevo...ma in ogni caso e con la figlia adolescente...le sue brighe sentimentali pensi che siano più facili da raccontarle alle amiche o al padre che deve per forza avere una vita di per sè incasinata ????

Non generalizzo...solo ci ragiono sopra come tè....e faccio anche da Padre/Madre....
Daniele 

	
	
		
		
	


	




*


----------



## Old lele51 (5 Gennaio 2008)

*!!Giusto*

che importa A CHI siano affidati se diventano, come spesso accade, oggetto di ritorsioni contro il/la coniuge o si fomentino in loro nome pelosissime guerre familiari  ??!!
Bruja[/quote]


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (5 Gennaio 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> esistono madri sciagurate  e padri esemplari , pare scontato dirlo;
> _ ma se dobbiamo fare un discorso che comprenda larga parte di popolazione genitoriale la capacità delle donne di "fare famiglia" da sole è innegabile._


E chi si sogna di metterlo in dubbio!!

Solo mi piacerebbe che venisse riconosciuto che alcuni padri già lo fanno e che molti ci stanno provando....

Il problema è che certi stereotipi....sono duri a morire.


----------



## Iago (5 Gennaio 2008)

*!!!*

...sempre generalizzando...

le madri attuali, mediamente, sono peggiori delle mamme che hanno avuto, e i padri attuali, mediamente, sono migliori dei padri che hanno avuto.


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (5 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Io non stavo facendo una regola rigida, è chiaro che ci sono madri che di materno hanno avuto solo il parto, non leggiamo spesso di madri che abbandonano i figli o, semplicemente, li affidano ad altri andandosene, fosse pure il marito o il padre naturale? Non parlo di incapacità, sottolineo solo che nei primissimi anni, una madre spesso può cavarsela da sola o con piccoli aiuti, per un padre, salvo persone davvero speciali, diventa un compito pesante non per mancanza di volontà ma di attitudine innata.... poi tutto si impara!!!!!!
> Bruja


Assolutamente d'accordo con te Bruja....solo che  gli  sforzi  che molti padri  stanno facendo  per  migliorare, sono ignorati o addirittura negati.....e questo mi contraria un po....tutto qui.


----------



## Bruja (5 Gennaio 2008)

*fabrizio*



fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Assolutamente d'accordo con te Bruja....solo che gli sforzi che molti padri stanno facendo per migliorare, sono ignorati o addirittura negati.....e questo mi contraria un po....tutto qui.


 
Credo siano ignorati o negati solo da persona parziali o faziose.... ma condivido la tua amarezza, a volte ci sono padri davvero "certosini"....quanto a pazienza e sono poco apprezzati! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (5 Gennaio 2008)

lele51 ha detto:


> *
> Parlo da PADRE...nel 99,99% dei casi noi non arriviamo ale solette delle scarpe della MADRE in tutti i casi normali.
> 
> Ti riporto quello che ho scritto sopra, sicuramente il tuo amico fa un bel lavoro come padre e madre... entra in quel 0,01% al quale alludevo...ma in ogni caso e con la figlia adolescente...le sue brighe sentimentali pensi che siano più facili da raccontarle alle amiche o al padre che deve per forza avere una vita di per sè incasinata ????
> ...



Ciao Daniele, mi sa che se anche ci fosse una madre.....preferirebbe  le amiche....questa  è  una dritta  avuta da mia figlia....di solito  anche alla madre le notizie arrivano.....filtrate, preferiscono le amiche, magari quelle un po più grandi.


Ritieni di non generalizzare, ok ti credo ma penso che tu sia troppo pessimista con quella percentuale cosi bassa,  oltretutto  anche tu sei un padre  "  con  doppia  funzione  "   

	
	
		
		
	


	




  quindi in bocca al lupo.


Fabrizio


----------



## Old lele51 (5 Gennaio 2008)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Ciao Daniele, mi sa che se anche ci fosse una madre.....preferirebbe  le amiche....questa  è  una dritta  avuta da mia figlia....di solito  anche alla madre le notizie arrivano.....filtrate, preferiscono le amiche, magari quelle un po più grandi.
> 
> 
> Ritieni di non generalizzare, ok ti credo ma penso che tu sia troppo pessimista con quella percentuale cosi bassa,  oltretutto  anche tu sei un padre  "  con  doppia  funzione  "
> ...


Anche a tè...


----------



## Old Cat (5 Gennaio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ...sempre generalizzando...
> 
> le madri attuali, mediamente, sono peggiori delle mamme che hanno avuto, e i padri attuali, mediamente, sono migliori dei padri che hanno avuto.


 
no iago.
le madri attuali nella maggior parte dei casi fanno tutto quello che facevano le madri di una volta, in più lavorano e spesso si trovano sole a mandare avanti una famiglia perchè padri di adesso lasciano la famiglia con molta più facilità di una volta.


se ci pensi bene, convieni con me.


----------



## Old lele51 (5 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> no iago.
> le madri attuali nella maggior parte dei casi fanno tutto quello che facevano le madri di una volta, in più lavorano e spesso si trovano sole a mandare avanti una famiglia perchè padri di adesso lasciano la famiglia con molta più facilità di una volta.
> 
> 
> se ci pensi bene, convieni con me.


----------



## Old Cat (5 Gennaio 2008)

lele51 ha detto:


>


 
 me tocca anca passar per na maregna peso de 'na volta.... lele..... che robe me toca sentir.


----------



## Iago (5 Gennaio 2008)

*???*



lele51 ha detto:


>



...a parte che tra me e te ci sono un bel pò di anni, e probabilmente senti che tuo padre (e credo che stiamo a parlare di rapporti affettivi e di vicinanza con i figli...) sia meglio di te...per me, e per i padri che conosco sono più affettuosi presenti rispetto ai loro padri...

riguardo alle donne...una volta non avevano nessuna speranza, erano condannate, per mancanza di indipendenza economica, a restare zitte a casa a crescere i figli, ora è diverso...


----------



## Iago (5 Gennaio 2008)

*Tristano*



Tristano ha detto:


> no iago.
> le madri attuali nella maggior parte dei casi fanno tutto quello che facevano le madri di una volta, in più lavorano e spesso si trovano sole a mandare avanti una famiglia perchè padri di adesso lasciano la famiglia con molta più facilità di una volta.
> 
> 
> se ci pensi bene, convieni con me.



...convengo con te perchè conosco bene la tua storia, e dal tuo punto di vista è così...


----------



## Old Cat (6 Gennaio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ...a parte che tra me e te ci sono un bel pò di anni, e probabilmente senti che tuo padre (e credo che stiamo a parlare di rapporti affettivi e di vicinanza con i figli...) sia meglio di te...per me, e per i padri che conosco sono più affettuosi presenti rispetto ai loro padri...
> 
> *riguardo alle donne...una volta non avevano nessuna speranza, erano condannate, per mancanza di indipendenza economica, a restare zitte a casa a crescere i figli, ora è diverso...*





*per questo, Iago,loro non erano donne migliori di adesso, solo molto più disperate e condannate a sopportare tutto del marito.*
compreso il fatto che troppo spesso il marito di allora le tradiva e pur rimaneva in casa, abusava con violenze di ogni tipo e pur rimaneva in casa, le maltrattava e pur rimaneva in casa.

loro si, Iago, dovevano rimanere zitte.


----------



## Lettrice (6 Gennaio 2008)

State entrando tropponellospecifico... CASISTICA NON E' STATISTICA... siete finiti a parlare di abusi domestici che per altro sussistono oggi come ieri... difficile uscirne oggi come ieri... il fatto che se ne parli piu' di frequente non vuol dire che se ne esca piu' facilmente...

In generale credo che Iago abbia ragione nell'affermare che effettivamente i padri sono migliorati e le madri non so... credo che siano rimaste stabili nonostante i cambiamenti... non necessariamente una buona madre e' quella che rimane a casa... le madri di merda (cosi' come i padri sia chiaro) ci sono sempre state e sempre ci saranno... Aggiungo anche che dire che oggi facciamo quello che facevano le nostre madri piu' il lavoro e' una cazzata... ma vogliamo mettere quello che facevano a casa le donne della generazione di mia mamma con quello che fanno le donne della mia generazione? Dai su... e non intendo dire che una generazione e' migliore dell'altra... solo diverse.


----------



## Old Cat (6 Gennaio 2008)

certo, oggi c'è la lavatrice che una volta non c'era e se vuoi pollo arrosto prima non devi andare nel pollaio a strozzarne uno.


non ci sono più le massaie di una volta!


----------



## Iago (6 Gennaio 2008)

*facciamo qualche distinguo...*

...il discorso era imperniato su: può un giudice al giorno d'oggi affidare i figli (e sarebbe opportuno e determinante, aprire un'altro distinguo sull'età della prole...) ad un uomo? 
potrebbe essere capace un uomo, di crescere bene i figli?

la mia risposta è sicuramente, si, i padri attuali sono più comprensivi, affettuosi (e soprattutto per il discorso a cui accennava Lele: "i figli si baciano solo quando dormono", che era il modo di vivere dei padri non più di una generazione fà...) vicini, senza barriere, che fanno spontaneamente le carezze alle figlie femmine, che li curano, che sono teneri, che li coccolano, a cui tutto si può dire e si deve dire...cioè il riconoscimento da parte di alcuni uomini ( non ancora da parte di alcune donne) che la Paternità (fisica, chimica, mentale, di sangue...) è una cosa vera ed esiste, e non semplicemente un cognome trapassato per legge, o qualche altra cazzata del genere.


riguardo all'essere migliori non era inteso verso le donne o verso gli uomini, e qui un'altro distinguo...le donne (e non le "mamme") di una volta erano anch'esse peggiori di quelle di oggi, come gli uomini (difatti qui si disquisisce di capacità di fare la "mamma" e fare il "papà") e tutti vivevano in relazione alla loro società dell'epoca, che vuoi appunto per la società in normale evoluzione sociale, ha prodotto le mamme attuali (alcune...) che hanno imparato che è giusto cacciare via il marito quando vogliono, che faranno vedere ai figli il padre quando vogliono loro, e se vogliono, che a causa del fatto che hanno partorito dovranno essere mantenute a vita, a cui tutto era concesso, "anche se fa la puttana sulla strada, ma accudisce e non fa mancare nulla ai figli...non glieli tolgono" (queste furono le parole del mio primo avvocato a uno dei primi incontri) e le capisco pure...i mariti non servono come padri...neanche per legge, figuriamoci...

...quindi quelle mamme che ritengo migliori, hanno purtroppo generato delle mamme peggiori, ora anche  la legge è cambiata da pochissimo, e spero che si riesca a generare una generazione che accetti giustamente e condivida pienamente i diritti-doveri della genitorialità.

tutto questo a mio modesto avviso...


----------



## Old Cat (6 Gennaio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ...il discorso era imperniato su: può un giudice al giorno d'oggi affidare i figli (e sarebbe opportuno e determinante, aprire un'altro distinguo sull'età della prole...) ad un uomo?
> potrebbe essere capace un uomo, di crescere bene i figli?
> 
> la mia risposta è sicuramente, si, i padri attuali sono più comprensivi, affettuosi (e soprattutto per il discorso a cui accennava Lele: "i figli si baciano solo quando dormono", che era il modo di vivere dei padri non più di una generazione fà...) vicini, senza barriere, che fanno spontaneamente le carezze alle figlie femmine, che li curano, che sono teneri, che li coccolano, a cui tutto si può dire e si deve dire...cioè il riconoscimento da parte di alcuni uomini ( non ancora da parte di alcune donne) che la Paternità (fisica, chimica, mentale, di sangue...) è una cosa vera ed esiste, e non semplicemente un cognome trapassato per legge, o qualche altra cazzata del genere.
> ...


 
Tu Iago hai esperienza personale di donna che vorrebbe farsi mantenere a vita, di madre che lascia dei dubbi e altri aspetti di cui non disquisisco.

io ho esperienza di uomo che è sparito nei riguardi dei figli da 5 anni ormai, di uomo che non era e non è minimamente responsabile e altri aspetti che tu ben sai.


Mi ripeto, bel venga il pollo arrosto comprato al banco gastronomico del mercato, io odio cucinare e pelar polli.


----------



## Iago (6 Gennaio 2008)

*...*



Tristano ha detto:


> Tu Iago hai esperienza personale di donna che vorrebbe farsi mantenere a vita, di madre che lascia dei dubbi e altri aspetti di cui non disquisisco.
> 
> io ho esperienza di uomo che è sparito nei riguardi dei figli da 5 anni ormai, di uomo che non era e non è minimamente responsabile e altri aspetti che tu ben sai.
> 
> ...



...e siamo perfettamente d'accordo, quindi non ne possiamo, nè dobbiamo, farne una questione tra padri e madri, sia tu che io abbiamo mille ragioni personali per pensarla in questo determinato modo, e sempre ci saranno donne-mogli-madri come la mia ex, e sempre ci saranno uomini-mariti-padri come il tuo ex, stà a chi ragiona meglio ( e nel nostro caso, a te e a me...) il compito di cercare di non generare individui peggiori, come se fosse un'onere supplementare (non sò se mi sono spiegato)

...riguardo ai polli già cotti...ben vengano, e per fortuna che esistono perchè è gioco-forza che non si avrà tempo di governare pollai e stie, se bisogna lavorare altrove.


...a tutt'e due le mie figlie, il latte notturno, e poi pian piano l'ultimo della sera, era una cosa che davo io...in estate me le sono trovate attaccate alla mammella, con la manina ben salda tra i peli (quindi molto meglio che con la mamma), quando sono dovuto andare via (perchè non volevo abbandonarle, e decisi di sopportare tutto, ma...ci saremmo ammazzati...)...la più grande che aveva 4 anni e mezzo, da allora non ha preso più il latte di sera...certo, non si muore, infatti non intendo la paternità (o maternità) concepita esclusivamente come cuoco o lavapanni. 


...che dire...? avremmo dovuto sposarci tu ed io...


----------



## Mari' (6 Gennaio 2008)

A me, il pollo non piace.


----------



## Old lele51 (6 Gennaio 2008)

*!!Non ho capito...*



Iago ha detto:


> ...a parte che tra me e te ci sono un bel pò di anni, e probabilmente senti che tuo padre (e credo che stiamo a parlare di rapporti affettivi e di vicinanza con i figli...) sia meglio di te...per me, e per i padri che conosco sono più affettuosi presenti rispetto ai loro padri...
> 
> Scusa se ti sembro rincoglionito..forse mi stà arrivando l'arteriosclerosi..ma mi potresti spiegare meglio l'idea che ho evidenziato in rosso..specie le ultime 9 parole...non ho capito un'H..
> Grazie


----------



## Old lele51 (6 Gennaio 2008)

*!!Quale discorso ???*



Iago ha detto:


> ...il discorso era imperniato su: può un giudice al giorno d'oggi affidare i figli (e sarebbe opportuno e determinante, aprire un'altro distinguo sull'età della prole...) ad un uomo?
> potrebbe essere capace un uomo, di crescere bene i figli?
> 
> la mia risposta è sicuramente, si, i padri attuali sono più comprensivi, affettuosi (e soprattutto per il discorso a cui accennava Lele: "i figli si baciano solo quando dormono", che era il modo di vivere dei padri non più di una generazione fà...) vicini, senza barriere, che fanno spontaneamente le carezze alle figlie femmine, che li curano, che sono teneri, che li coccolano, a cui tutto si può dire e si deve dire...cioè il riconoscimento da parte di alcuni uomini ( non ancora da parte di alcune donne) che la Paternità (fisica, chimica, mentale, di sangue...) è una cosa vera ed esiste, e non semplicemente un cognome trapassato per legge, o qualche altra cazzata del genere.
> ...


----------



## Old Cat (6 Gennaio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ...e siamo perfettamente d'accordo, quindi non ne possiamo, nè dobbiamo, farne una questione tra padri e madri, sia tu che io abbiamo mille ragioni personali per pensarla in questo determinato modo, e sempre ci saranno donne-mogli-madri come la mia ex, e sempre ci saranno uomini-mariti-padri come il tuo ex, stà a chi ragiona meglio ( e nel nostro caso, a te e a me...) il compito di cercare di non generare individui peggiori, come se fosse un'onere supplementare (non sò se mi sono spiegato)
> 
> ...riguardo ai polli già cotti...ben vengano, e per fortuna che esistono perchè è gioco-forza che non si avrà tempo di governare pollai e stie, se bisogna lavorare altrove.
> 
> ...




è indubbio che tu cucini bene e io riassetto poi la cucina altrettanto efficacemente.
Forse ho uno stile più spartano, diverso dal tuo nell'allevare i figli, gli effetti positivi comunque li ho visti in entrambi i modi.


certo che ci voleva la nordica per farti cambiare a rosetta della doccia, Dio santo. Povere bimbe, quanto ho pensato ai loro lunghi capeli bagnati tutte le volte


----------



## Old Cat (6 Gennaio 2008)

E per finirla, già che la mettiamo dal generale al particolare..basterebbe guardare più il là del nostro naso e far un conteggio di *quante mamme sole con i loro figli* vanno in giro non solo in Italia..ma livello Mondiale e capiresti che il discorso si fà troppo pesante e incoerente...tipo che per ogni padre solo con figli ci siano non sò 200.000 madri sole con figli..ti bastano per assegnarle il primato che si merita la DONNA....
La domanda in primis del post era "se il PADRE a capace quanto la Madre nel caso di separazione ad accudire i figli", la risposta è sempre stata un NO ma con riserve del tipo che tu accenni..per forza che ci sono PADRI cento e mille volte maglio che certe MADRI...ma al contrario mi sembra che la proporzione e l'equazione sia più giusta e consapevole.

Cordiali Saluti, Daniele 

	
	
		
		
	


	




[/quote]

tante, tantissime Daniele.
E continuerà sempre ad essere così. E' natura.Ed è giusto così.


----------



## Iago (6 Gennaio 2008)

*Daniele*



lele51 ha detto:


> Iago ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ...il discorso era imperniato su: può un giudice al giorno d'oggi affidare i figli (e sarebbe opportuno e determinante, aprire un'altro distinguo sull'età della prole...) ad un uomo?
> ...


----------



## Iago (6 Gennaio 2008)

*Cat*



Tristano ha detto:


> [/u][/b]
> 
> è indubbio che tu cucini bene e io riassetto poi la cucina altrettanto efficacemente.
> Forse ho uno stile più spartano, diverso dal tuo nell'allevare i figli, gli effetti positivi comunque li ho visti in entrambi i modi.
> ...



...il tuo stile và benissimo, e sai bene che considero molto autorevole il tuo dire su materia figli...

detto questo dovrei farti una correzione, sei cara a pensare amorevolmente ai lunghi capelli bagnati delle mie cucciole, (quelli si bagnavano, perchè dovevano... e poi li asciugavo io...mezz'ora per una...) ma il problema era che non potevano sciacquare bene patatina e culetto, tanto che dopo le obbligavo a passare un'attimo sul bidet, quindi ti ringrazio ancora una volta per avermi dato l'imput a cambiare la rosetta fissa con la doccetta a telefono, le bambine ne hanno tratto vantaggio.


----------



## Mari' (6 Gennaio 2008)

TU ... mi farai morire


----------



## Iago (6 Gennaio 2008)

*...*



Mari' ha detto:


> TU ... mi farai morire


...e perchè? 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















...è tutta e solo verità...io così sono...o no?


----------



## Old Cat (7 Gennaio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ...il tuo stile và benissimo, e sai bene che considero molto autorevole il tuo dire su materia figli...
> 
> detto questo dovrei farti una correzione, sei cara a pensare amorevolmente ai lunghi capelli bagnati delle mie cucciole, (quelli si bagnavano, perchè dovevano... e poi li asciugavo io...mezz'ora per una...) ma il problema era che non potevano sciacquare bene patatina e culetto, tanto che dopo le obbligavo a passare un'attimo sul bidet, quindi ti ringrazio ancora una volta per avermi dato l'imput a cambiare la rosetta fissa con la doccetta a telefono, le bambine ne hanno tratto vantaggio.


 
bacio alle bimbe.
Di loro che ora ho un bellissimo gattino nero Che abbiamo chiamato Oscar.


----------



## Iago (7 Gennaio 2008)

*...come quello che ho perso...*



Tristano ha detto:


> bacio alle bimbe.
> Di loro che ora ho un bellissimo gattino nero Che abbiamo chiamato Oscar.



(...ero rimasto a quello rosso)

...riferirò senz'altro...il loro gattino invece, dopo averglielo regalato glielo ha tolto...non cambia mai...


----------



## Old Cat (7 Gennaio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> (...ero rimasto a quello rosso)
> 
> ...riferirò senz'altro...il loro gattino invece, dopo averglielo regalato glielo ha tolto...non cambia mai...


tu sai infatti che io ho avuto gatti rossi o neri.
Stavolta ne ho visto uno di nero molto carino al mercato. Ora avrà cinque mesi circa, ha il pelo bello lucido completamente nero.
Così non si vedono i peli quando me lo prendo in braccio.

notte.


----------



## Iago (7 Gennaio 2008)

*bello.*



Tristano ha detto:


> tu sai infatti che io ho avuto gatti rossi o neri.
> Stavolta ne ho visto uno di nero molto carino al mercato. Ora avrà cinque mesi circa, ha il pelo bello lucido completamente nero.
> Così non si vedono i peli quando me lo prendo in braccio.
> 
> notte.



...ho pensato anch'io di prendere un gatto quando mi trasferirò, sia per me che per loro.

buonanotte.


----------



## Old unodinoi (19 Gennaio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> hai già premesso che alle 17,15 sei con lei e tutti i we,
> molti tornano la sera tardi, specie nella professione libera o nel commercio ecc.. spesso devono viaggiare e rimangono fuori per il fine settimana, ovvio che intendevo questi....
> Quella dello statale era una battuta, anche gli statali hanno rientri pomeridiani.


Benissimo! La discriminante è proprio il tempo che si può dedicare loro. Chi ha inventato "il tempo di qualità" ha detto una enorme, immensa, stratosferica cazzata.


----------

